# Aruba...



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yesterday we went out on the "Lucky Star" fishing boat out of Oranjestad, Aruba. The day was absolutely beautiful, clear skies and emerald water, as we started out the pass, the seas picked up pretty steady as we got farther out. We started out trolling inshore, which about a mile off is already about 500' of water, we trolled around as they were telling us earlier in the day the boat had caught a few kings and wahoo. After trolling for about two hours with no hits, capt Gary decided that we would run out to the tanker ship anchorage and give it a shot around those. He said they had produced a few tuna and billfish earlier in the week/month. We were trolling with 6 lines out with skirted ballyhoo and then a few daisy chains. Once we got out around the tankers which were about 5 miles out, the seas had picked up to 6'-8'. We pressed through for a little while and ended up never getting a strike for about three more hours so we decided to head back to the dock. So, if any of you guys are headed down to Aruba, all the big ones are still lurking out there. They just weren't hungry yesterday!! Haha oh well.


----------

